# To skip breakfast or not to skip breakfast...



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

*Should you eat breakfast?*​
Eat Breakfast 3782.22%Don't Eat Breakfast817.78%


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello and Merry Christmas Eve UKM.

I have been up last night reading Jason Feruggia - renegade diet and it has drawn to my attention that he claims it is a myth that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and you should skip it because at this point insulin is at an all time high and if you eat it will come to a screeching halt.

I had also read Tom Venuto - Burn The Fat Feed The Muscle, where Tom quotes you should eat within 30 mins of waking to kick start metabolism

Just wondering what you guys think, constructive posts only please


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

My point isn't to do with insulin or owt else of 'scientific' nature....but i know if i don't eat breaky, will quite happily go till 3-4pm without eating(after a full nights sleep*starving* )

If i force breaky down, and it IS FORCING it, trying not to bring it back up, i ain't a morning type of person...being able to be pleasant in the AM is a task for me, to ask me to eat and digest at that time is taking the fekkin p1ss tbh....BUT when i do force it, i find i am NOT chasing my meals all day long, i actually have an appetite and get hungry when i am due to eat and i have a significantly higher chance of meeting my macro's!

The minute i miss breaky, the day is ruined as i spend it playing catch-up....and catch-up is IMPOSSIBLE!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Did Arnold skip breakfast?...... NO....so no one should skip breakfast:bounce:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I've got a pretty fast motabolism but no way could I eat within 30 minutes of waking. Actually can't do much upon waking until I've had a strong coffee then maybe an hour after waking i'll have breakfast


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

The clue is in the name : break -fast


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm not saying that I skip breakfast myself guys, I'm partial to my scrambled egg on toast, lol, I'm just confused as to why a top fitness guru would say it


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Covallstar said:


> I'm not saying that I skip breakfast myself guys, I'm partial to my scrambled egg on toast, lol, I'm just confused as to why a top fitness guru would say it


Because if you advocate the same theories as everyone else then nobody buys your book.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

never eaten breakfast but I`m not a great example as I often skip lunch too.


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I've got a pretty fast motabolism but no way could I eat within 30 minutes of waking. Actually can't do much upon waking until I've had a strong coffee then maybe an hour after waking i'll have breakfast


x2 couple of coffee s first , breakfast half hour to hour later .


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Aye have to have a brew down me first, get up and washed then eat.

Can never eat soon as I wake up, but never miss breaky tho, if I do im hungry the rest of the day


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

As soon as I wake I'm thinking about what to have ?

Peanut butter on toast and a protein shake won today (it's Xmas) and I can't even open my eyes properly yet, honestly think I'd starve without breaky.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

I have breakfast in a shake asap.

1400 cals to start the day

Protein powder

Oats

Peanut butter

Banana

Actimol

Milk.

Can't face solid food that early so i blend and go!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

edinburgh6982 said:


> I've got a pretty fast motabolism but no way could I eat within 30 minutes of waking. Actually can't do much upon waking until I've had a strong coffee then maybe an hour after waking i'll have breakfast


Do you have strong coffee in the UK?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I used to have a breakfast shake, whey/milk/oats or ground almonds.

Have stopped and switched to no breakfast only coffee and dropped a lot of weight.

Depends on your goals IMO. Bulk = breakfast. Cut = skip.


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

If i don't get food every 2-3 hours i go green and angry!


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

empzb said:


> I used to have a breakfast shake, whey/milk/oats or ground almonds.
> 
> Have stopped and switched to no breakfast only coffee and dropped a lot of weight.
> 
> Depends on your goals IMO. Bulk = breakfast. Cut = skip.


So if I want to drop weight I just have to skip breakfast?


----------



## todski (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm hungry when I wake up I walk the dog then eat when I get in so missing breakfast doesn't enter my head


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would anyone skip brekkie? I have just had 500g smoked salmon, 6 large, free range eggs on wholemeal toast with lashings of butter. Great.

If you want to be a pencil neck, don't eat. If you want to grow, eat all of your meals.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

mattiasl said:


>


When I see what he's eating in that vid and the size of him, then think of the 12 stone kids on here asking if they should cut or bulk :lol:


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

milk, egg whites, oats, fruit, EVOO - blend - 1,000kcals of yummyness.


----------



## Covallstar (Dec 16, 2012)

Skipping breakfast is simply just cutting calories really that's why it's effective for cutting. I'm hungry as soon as I wake up!


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Shake as you wake, breakfast hour later.


----------



## User Name (Aug 19, 2012)

Unless experimenting with fasted cardio I never skip breakfast. I eat loads before going to the gym and feel much better physically and mentally for it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Eat as much as possible as often as possible. That is my mantra.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It all depends what suits your lifestyle, if I'm dieting there is no way I can eat less than 2500 calories if I eat breakfast. I don't like eating breakfast and if I do I leave carbs out of it! It's helped massively with my most recent diet, it improves insulin sensitivity along with a lot of other purported benefits.

For me I use it to control calories and imptove my body but for others interested in the health benefits - this is a good read.

http://www.marksdailyapple.com/health-benefits-of-intermittent-fasting/#axzz2FyU5lzQz


----------



## Ukbeefcake (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm Gona try this diet after Xmas as its very convenient. I am however worried about muscle loss and the fact I won't be eating until 12 midday. Will write a blog when I start.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

F*ck skipping breakfast

Either a massive protein pancake, mackerel scrambled egg and pitta bread, turkey sausages and eggs and bread, beef burgers, massive bowl of porridge..

Seriously my favourite meal of the day.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

mygym said:


> I have breakfast in a shake asap.
> 
> 1400 cals to start the day
> 
> ...


Same here. 1300cal but with coconut milk added soon as I wake lol


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

And if you have a girl friend called Tiffany then never skip breakfast


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I never skip any meals and invent extra ones as often as possible.


----------



## maggie (Apr 30, 2012)

I try not to skip my breaky.. But nothing feels better than a workout with empty stomach :thumb:


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

i cannot eat first thing upon waking as 30 mins of intence masterbation is needed to get my heart started....... :whistling:

After that a full english goes down a treat...... :thumbup1:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Carbohydrate Timing:

Secondly, there are two times that you can ingest carbohydrates with little fear of getting fat: one is right after training. Can you guess when the other one is? Yes, at breakfast. Glycogen reserves can be extremely low in the morning.

Glycogen (stored glucose from carbohydrates) inside your muscle tissue and liver are compromised when your food intake is too low in dietary carbohydrates. Glycogen is at its lowest point in the morning and blood sugar is low.

Carbs ingested upon awaking work in conjunction with protein to drive amino acids into muscles, kick-starting the growth process, and increase glycogen stores. These two activities must take place before any left over carbs are deposited as fat.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/labrada2.htm

Lee Labrada


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i always have breakfast  i definatly wouldnt miss brekkie on days when i go for a run, its energy


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

Always hungry when wake up, eating breakfast is 1st thing I do. 4 weetabix and 50g protein shake, had same every single day for last couple years.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

mattiasl said:


> Carbohydrate Timing:
> 
> Secondly, there are two times that you can ingest carbohydrates with little fear of getting fat: one is right after training. Can you guess when the other one is? Yes, at breakfast. Glycogen reserves can be extremely low in the morning.
> 
> ...


:no:


----------



## mattiasl (Jan 13, 2009)

Breakfast Consumption Affects Appetite, Energy Intake, and the Metabolic and Endocrine Responses to Foods Consumed Later in the Day in Male Habitual Breakfast Eaters:

http://jn.nutrition.org/content/141/7/1381.full

Deleterious effects of omitting breakfast on insulin sensitivity and fasting lipid profiles in healthy lean women:

http://ajcn.nutrition.org/content/81/2/388.abstract


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

You can Break fast when ever you want lol dont have to be straight away could be 2-4hrs after waking either way its still breaking your nightly fast!


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

i can eat as soon as i get up, no problem, i also find when i do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach i get less hunry through the day, so if your trying to add muscle having breakfast is a good idea

when i eat a big breakfast i get hungry more through the day so i would say breaky definatley kickstarts your metabolism


----------



## Johnnystone (Jul 23, 2010)

RockyD said:


> Always hungry when wake up, eating breakfast is 1st thing I do. 4 weetabix and 50g protein shake, had same every single day for last couple years.


More or less the same mate but put the bowl with the milk and weetabix in the micro for 2 mins, not red hot, not freezing but nice and warm, some honey or sugar on top, then a protein on my drive in to work, actually enjoy it , not a chore at all


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Covallstar said:


> Hello and Merry Christmas Eve UKM.
> 
> I have been up last night reading Jason Feruggia - renegade diet and it has drawn to my attention that he claims it is a myth that breakfast is the most important meal of the day and you should skip it because at this point insulin is at an all time high and if you eat it will come to a screeching halt.
> 
> ...


There are studies lending credence to both ideas, but the main point is to do what works for you.

One observation I have with helping people personalise fat loss diets (not necessarily bodybuilders, but certainly folks who exercise) is that some people get on really well with not eating early and find the almost IF style approach very effective, whereas others find that if the don't eat early they tend to overeat and eat compulsively in the evenings - definitely a very big difference between individuals.

I say simply try both and find what works out best for you in context of managing your whole day eating pattern.

One thing to consider though is that the metabolic spiking effect of breaking a fast, which is a definite occurrence, is variable depending upon what you actually eat - carbs and protein spike metabolic rate the most, fat far less... a shake of oats, eggs and whey would spike metabolism more than a energy equal fry up.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i skip, being a typical endomorph i try to keep insulin low for aslong as possible! i do find if i eat early, i eat more during the day....i usually eat around 12-2pm.

if eating breakfast upon waking works for you...do it...if eating at 3pm works for you....do it!

there really is no right or wrong here...


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

mattiasl said:


> Breakfast Consumption Affects Appetite, Energy Intake, and the Metabolic and Endocrine Responses to Foods Consumed Later in the Day in Male Habitual Breakfast Eaters:
> 
> http://jn.nutrition.org/content/141/7/1381.full


No jab at you, dude, but a study which claims that eating food affects your appetite?

Who thinks this bollocks up? :lol:

On a more serious note, you've got to remember that a lot of these studies are skewed. For example, a study of people who eat breakfast against a study of those who didn't showed that the former were fitter. But what it didn't tell you was that the sort of people who miss breakfast are generally the ones who eat unhealthier for the whole day at every meal - eating breakfast itself really had no bearing on the results.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

I train fasted so my first meal of the day is my PWO shake.

each to there own though.


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

When I wake i have a shake, glutamine and creatine then 3o mins later 75gms oats with pineapple kick starts the metabolism.


----------



## delhibuilder (Mar 24, 2008)

I always try to have breakfast cus it'd what I've done for years it helps me eat more later on in the day I just have a few whole eggs and oats so for me breakfast is uber important


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

not even going to read the other posts! this is the easiest poll to answer on uk-m to date. *DONT*! skip breakfast.

breakfast is the most important meal of the day


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

i have a tictac for breakfast.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pooky said:


> .
> 
> breakfast is the most important meal of the day


why`s that then?


----------



## quinn85 (Jul 30, 2010)

Always have breakfast. Whether it's at half 1 in the afternoon in civvy land or half 6 in the morning in army land it makes no difference.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> why`s that then?


due to not eating for as many hours as u have been sleeping and it energizing you for the day.

your more likely to eat crap if u skip breakfast.

When you are a sleep your organs (brain, kidney, heart, stomach, ect.) are still working. For that to happen they need energy. Before going to bed your body's metabolism slows down so it can store more energy for the long night. This obviously means that even when you are a sleep, you are still burning calories.

After 6 - 7 hours of sleep, your body has no glucose left in it. If you do not restore the needed source of energy your body is going to start braking down fat tissue and muscle tissue to glucose so it can feed the brain (it puts your body in a starvation mode).


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> why`s that then?


you sound sceptical? im assuming u disagree then?


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> why`s that then?


also myself personally, i feel in order for me to have an amazing session at the gym i have to fuel my self up from the second im out of bed until i get to the gym so i have maximum energy levels and strength to smash fvck out of those weights. every session at the gym shud get 100% effort so therefore breakfast should not be missed


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pooky said:


> also myself personally, i feel in order for me to have an amazing session at the gym i have to fuel my self up from the second im out of bed until i get to the gym so i have maximum energy levels and strength to smash fvck out of those weights. every session at the gym shud get 100% effort so therefore breakfast should not be missed


no, not sceptical, genuine question.

I often only eat one meal a day - today for example I had grilled chicken chunks, salad and dressing late afternoon, I can`t run if I have eaten before hand.

going to look at the glucose thing now, cheers.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> no, not sceptical, genuine question.
> 
> I often only eat one meal a day - today for example I had grilled chicken chunks, salad and dressing late afternoon, I can`t run if I have eaten before hand.
> 
> going to look at the glucose thing now, cheers.


what are your goals?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pooky said:


> what are your goals?


originally to get sub 12 stone, then sub 11,

then to prove you can loose fat and keep muscle (you can`t, I proved that one for sure)

told everyone I was going to then bulk up after the new year without getting fat but now I see veins on my shoulders when lifting I might go for a really, really lean defined look.

I bought some protein from TPW but havn`t got round to figuring out how much to mix.

I really need to sort my self out.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> originally to get sub 12 stone, then sub 11,
> 
> then to prove you can loose fat and keep muscle (you can`t, I proved that one for sure)
> 
> ...


sound like your going to make yourself ill.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

pooky said:


> due to not eating for as many hours as u have been sleeping and it energizing you for the day.
> 
> your more likely to eat crap if u skip breakfast.
> 
> ...


Brotastic


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

pooky said:


> sound like your going to make yourself ill.


god damm it, I`ll eat when I see these abs, sleep patterns fecked, angry all the time, what do you mean ANGRY all the time?

joking apart, another two months maximum then I`ll look at building back up, someone the other day said I looked like an action man which made me laugh.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

saxondale said:


> god damm it, I`ll eat when I see these abs, sleep patterns fecked, angry all the time, what do you mean ANGRY all the time?
> 
> joking apart, another two months maximum then I`ll look at building back up, someone the other day said I looked like an action man which made me laugh.


Did they see your penis


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Did they see your penis


thats something else thats gone south.


----------



## pooky (Jun 20, 2012)

saxondale said:


> god damm it, I`ll eat when I see these abs, sleep patterns fecked, angry all the time, what do you mean ANGRY all the time?
> 
> joking apart, another two months maximum then I`ll look at building back up, someone the other day said I looked like an action man which made me laugh.


each to there own and all that. muscle comes from food and training and abs r muscle, therefore abs come from eating (the rite stuff) and training, NOT from starving yourself.


----------

